# One Title to Rule Them All: Peter Jackson, Patrick Stewart Get Knighted



## Firawyn (Dec 31, 2009)

I just has to post this...I'm not sure if I think the Queen of England is insane or brilliant! 







*************************************************



Call it the _Return of the Queen_.


In a host of end-of-year honors, Academy Award-winning filmmaker *Peter Jackson* and _Star Trek_ actor *Patrick Stewart* were both feted with knighthood by Britain's Queen Elizabeth II.


Jackson, the mastermind behind _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy and its final entry, _The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King_, which won the most Oscars ever, called the honor given out by the monarch and New Zealand's head of state an "incredible moment."


''I didn't think anything would surpass the 2004 Academy Awards, but I was wrong," the humbled helmer said in a written statement.
Must have the precious!


Jackson just finished up the script to a two-part prequel of _The Hobbit_ that Mexican filmmaker Guillermo Del Toro is directing and he's producing, which is expected to start shooting early next year. His latest flick, _The Lovely Bones_, was just released in the U.S. to mixed reviews.


After starting out directing low-budget horror films and working his way up Hollywood's ranks, Jackson was made a Companion of the New Zealand Order of Merit in 2002 for making the blockbuster _The Lord of the Rings_.
His achievement in adapting* J.R.R.* *Tolkien*'s famed fantasy novels helped make the independent British Commonwealth a prime destination for film production and special effects thanks to his Weta Workshop and Weta Digital facilities in New Zealand's capitol of Wellington.


Those units are currently hard at work on Jackson's latest big-screen foray, a trilogy of films based on _Tintin_, the popular Belgian boy detective comic strip, which he's doing with *Steven Spielberg*.


Meanwhile the stately 69-year-old Stewart topped the list of Britons named honorary knights, ensuring forever more he will be known as "Sir Patrick."
After forging a successful career in British theater as a member of the Royal Shakespeare Company as well as on such acclaimed TV series as _I Claudius_, the thesp went to Hollywood and gained a whole new (primarily geek) following portraying Capt. Jean-Luc Picard on _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ and its accompanying movies.


Aside from his famous bald pate, Stewart is also known for taking on the role of Charles Xavier in the blockbuster _X-Men_ movies as well as starring in his one-man stage adaptation of _Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol_ as well as playing Scrooge in a TV version of the classic story.










Source here.


----------

